# What type of oil are you running?



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I looking at switching to some better motor oil. I have read a decent amount of other forums including this one. 

I am curious what everyone is running? 

I have the good old 2.0t BPY FSI motor. LOL I was looking at going to Motul and I am was curious if its worth the price?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

Mobil 0W40 in both VRs


----------



## METALHEAD (Sep 24, 2002)

Castrol GTX. 
Its not synthetic but after driving two GTI's for more than 440,000 combined and not burning 1 quart between 5,000 mile oil changes, who needs that expensive synthetic stuff anyway?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

METALHEAD said:


> Castrol GTX.
> Its not synthetic but after driving two GTI's for more than 440,000 combined and not burning 1 quart between 5,000 mile oil changes, who needs that expensive synthetic stuff anyway?


 Thats all I burn in my FSI motor is the 1qt of oil over 5000 miles oil changes.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Boosted2003! said:


> I looking at switching to some better motor oil. I have read a decent amount of other forums including this one.
> 
> I am curious what everyone is running?
> 
> I have the good old 2.0t BPY FSI motor. LOL I was looking at going to Motul and I am was curious if its worth the price?


 
The only means you would every have of objectively determining the lubrication performance difference of an oil in use in the engine is by conducting the applicable car maker oil test sequence, which cost hundreds of thousands of dollars and takes months to conduct. Anecdotal experiences are nice but not of much value in determining the true oil performance in the engine. 

Quite frankly any oil of the proper viscosity approved for a given engine application should serve you well. A UOA will tell you the correct OCI. That's pretty much all you can do without running the oil test sequence to obtain objective data.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Running a conventional oil in a 2.0T seems like asking for trouble. 

In my A4 I'll run Valvoline MST 5w-40 full synthetic, Rotella T6 5w-40, or Amsoil 5w-40. I change my oil every 3500 - 4500 miles, and I expect my cam follower to last at least 50,000 miles based on oil analysis and research. 

You don't want to run oil 10k miles in a 2.0t. Being direct injected and turbocharged, the motor is harder on oil then say a 2.5. With the heat the motor creates, I would say run ONLY synthetic (VW will tell you the same thing) and keep your changes under 6000 miles. 

Most UOA I've seen on a 2.0T over 6k miles have a TBN close to 1. 

To answer your question - motul is an excellent oil and many would say it's worth the price. Oil is one of those things that people swear by specifics. I prefer Amsoil to Motul, but many prefer Motul to Amsoil. 

Some of the best results I've seen with a 2.0T were running Lubro moly, but again like I said earlier I feel very confident in the Valvoline 5w-40 as it's designed for european motors and is a bit less expensive. It's got a slightly lower TBN when new, but I'll never run over 6k miles in my 2.0t. Truthfully, I usually get bored before 4000 and change it anyway. 

Also, for the price of the motul you could get Red line as well. some food for thought if you are thinking of spending that much money.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

cryption said:


> Running a conventional oil in a 2.0T seems like asking for trouble.
> 
> In my A4 I'll run Valvoline MST 5w-40 full synthetic, Rotella T6 5w-40, or Amsoil 5w-40. I change my oil every 3500 - 4500 miles, and I expect my cam follower to last at least 50,000 miles based on oil analysis and research.
> 
> ...


 Could not agree more. I also will never go over 5K miles on an oil and oil filter change. Oil is cheep and engines are not.


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

Mobil 1 0w-40.. I used to burn A LOT of oil between changes, and since I switched to mobil 1 0w-40 I only burned about a quart since my last change. I'm not sure if the oil has anything to do with it or if its some other factor, but I'd rather not jinx it by trying something else out now lol


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

I just played it safe and read the manual. Castrol Syntec 5W-40 and it meets VW spec. Vr6 24V. I'm not an oil analyst.:sly:


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Hillbilly Rocco said:


> I just played it safe and read the manual. Castrol Syntec 5W-40 and it meets VW spec. Vr6 24V. I'm not an oil analyst.:sly:


 You can never go wrong with good ol Castrol (when it's on sale). 

I've been hearing good things about Pennzoil's new Ultra 5w-40 European Car. It's supposed to be much more impressive then the Platinum.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

I use Mobil 1 0W-40, with a change interval of about 8000 miles.


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

cryption said:


> You can never go wrong with good ol Castrol (when it's on sale).


 I keep an eye on Advance Auto e-mails plus get an extra 10% discount for military. It tweaks the pain down a little. :laugh:


----------



## HK (Dec 4, 1999)

I am currently running Castrol Syntec 0W30 . 

In the the past I have used Valvoline Synpower 5W40 and Pennzoil Platinum 5W40. Next oil change might 
give Mobil1 0W40 a try. 

P.S. I usually change oil every 7500 miles, and don't race the car so i think in may case any of the above 
oils should provide adequate protection.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Royal Purple 20w-50 during the summer, switched to 5w-30 in the winter.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## unnaturaly aspirated (Aug 15, 2009)

Royal purple 5w 40. It may be expensive but I swear by it. Think of it as cheap insurance for your car!


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

20W-50 Family Dollar store brand oil for my 87 1.6 diesel. Nice and cheap $2.50 a quart.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

10w40 castrol GTX it just works 188K and now about to boost the motor  i do not burn any oil at all


----------



## Marcio (Sep 4, 2009)

castrol 5w40 every 3.000 miles.
almost zero oil consuption
my engine has 30k miles.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone add Militec 1 to reduce wear?
I used to add when I had another turbo engine, and it was really helpful.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Marcio (Sep 4, 2009)

zucchini said:


> Does anyone add Militec 1 to reduce wear?
> I used to add when I had another turbo engine, and it was really helpful.
> Any suggestions?




hi there zucchini!
since you are also brazilian, you might recall those 1.0 16v turbo engine that vws used some years on gols.

i had one, always used castrol 5w40 for about 40k miles and never had any problem about it.
one time, i tryied the militec and sense no diference at all...


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello Marcio,
Yes, I do remember the 1.0 turbo engines VW Gol, and some of my son´s friends used to have it.
I had a Marea turbo, and used to add Militec, despite any difference, and had no problem at all.
But I can see that in US isn´t common its use, and perhaps is due some kind of polution it can cause.
Anyway, thanks for reply, and good luck.

Cheers


----------



## Marcio (Sep 4, 2009)

zucchini said:


> Hello Marcio,
> Yes, I do remember the 1.0 turbo engines VW Gol, and some of my son´s friends used to have it.
> I had a Marea turbo, and used to add Militec, despite any difference, and had no problem at all.
> But I can see that in US isn´t common its use, and perhaps is due some kind of polution it can cause.
> ...


Im willing to give it a shot in my gti. but the only dealer i know is SPA turbo wich sells it pretty pricy.
do you know other dealers in SP?
thanks and cheers!


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Marcio, 
What kind of mod do you intend? Just flash your ECU, or something else?
I am goin to flash mine next week with APR stage 1 here in São Bernardo, at Nascar (Fábio).
I had it in my Jetta 2.5 and was fine, but not so fine like in turbo engine.
Sergio from SPA uses to sell things a little "salty".....
Take a look in Nascar site, and see what they do.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## eliberto87 (Jun 9, 2009)

cryption said:


> You can never go wrong with good ol Castrol (when it's on sale).
> 
> I've been hearing good things about Pennzoil's new Ultra 5w-40 European Car. It's supposed to be much more impressive then the Platinum.


second that pennzoil ultra is the beeeeeeesssst yes the bbbestt rread this http://www.pennzoil.com/#/motor-oil/pennzoil-ultra


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll reserve judgment until you show me the VW oil test sequence data...


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

try royal purple. ive heard many people (myself included) who noticed increased hp


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

marcohh8 said:


> try royal purple. ive heard many people (myself included) who noticed increased hp


I'd like to see the following regarding Royal Purple or any other oil claiming to produce superior power or lubrication from the correct viscosity oil as specified by VW for the application:

1. Independent, certified tests data from blind A-B-A, SAE engine dyno tests with controlled conditions with a qualified engine that meets OE power output in the OE configuration

2. VW conducted oil test sequence test results for all oils of discussion


Butt dynos are wrong 99.999999999 % of the time.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

marcohh8 said:


> try royal purple. ive heard many people (myself included) who noticed increased hp


It could be placebo oil.


----------



## My_Gli_Is_so_Fly (Sep 24, 2007)

20w50 all day long all year long. the 2.0 16v loves thicker oil and it quiets my lifters down.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

You definitely don't want 20W-50 in temps below ~20 F.


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

BMW High performance 5w30 (Castrol TXT)


----------

